# That time of year again! EL/MAC Warehouse Sale Haul :)



## Junkie (Sep 11, 2010)

So this time around wasn't that difficult getting tickets for Friday. I arranged a meet-up with a woman from Richmond Hill to buy 4 from her for $100....not bad....but meh. Anyways - I invited a co-worker (who promptly bailed on me last minute ugh), met up with Gemmel06 and my friend, Sonia, who I went with last time. The bailed ticket went to another Specktrette - whom I don't even know! Name yourself please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Haha.

The Haul:






I got:

MAC Face & Body: C2, C6, N2, N5, White
Clinique Perfectly Real Make-Up in 42(P)
Mini Fix+ x4
Select Sheer Loose in NC40
Electric Coral Pigment
Crystalled Orange Glitter
MAC Lashes #47 x2
Serenely Beauty Powder Blush
Blossoming Blushcreme Pearl
Superdupernatural Mineralized Blush
MAC Matte Gel
Blackfire Glimmerglass x2
Pink Grapefruit Lipglass
Crosswires Cremesheen Lipstick

and 4 Friday mid-afternoon Charity Bags that had:

Mineralize All Over Lotion
Louder, Please Eyeshadow
Impeccable Brow Pencil in Blonde; &
Assertive Slimshine Lipstick

Free Gift:

Family Silver Mineralized Eyeshadow Duo

-----

The sales were pretty much the same as June. They had regular full-size Fix+ there as well as the rose version for $10 each. The $3 section was amazing this time around - the best I've seen yet. There were several pro pan eyeshadows, many lashes, lots of mini items and even full size concealers from other brands. 

MAC had their actual brush rolls at the sale for $6 each. 

I saw plenty of collections there, including all the glimmerglasses from Style Black as well as all the MES' too. Springsheen and Vintage Grape from SCF were there. A Different Groove and another lipglass from GMLOL were there too. Unfortunately, I didn't see my Lollipop' Lovin, but Lavender Whip was there again. 

The pigment/eyeshadow/shadestick table was pretty good too. They had several of the smaller sized new pigment jars (like Grape, Universal Mix, etc) but most of it was the old style jar. I noticed they had an insane amount of glitters! 

Another thing noted - several PRO only items were there....which is the first I've seen. I was pleasantly surprised by this - hence picking up my F&B White. 

Foundations went really fast again - they sold out of some of the lighter F&B ones really quick. The limit was 20 and plenty of people were taking advantage of that. 

I noticed a few rares too that were out - Hyper Real Pressed Powder was on the blush tables. I figured the blush ombres would be there, but it was a shock to see ALL the Style Black MES' there. They sold out so fast back in June and not all of them were there.

Anyways, thats all folks. If anyone has questions, feel free to ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy Haulin'! I know I'll see plenty more threads in here after this weekend


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 11, 2010)

Ahh I'm jealous, I'd love to go to a warehouse sale!
Awesome haul!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 11, 2010)

Fantastic haul!  I love Pink Grapefruit l/g.  I've been wanting to try Superdupernatural for a while now.  I'd love to get my hands on Style Black MES.  Sounds like you had a great time.


----------



## gemmel06 (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow T i didnt realize coral pigment was there smh sigh......... But you did score in the foundation section considering the line up and the fact they were ten dollars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had fun!!! Cant wiat for IMATS.


----------



## pennybeau (Sep 11, 2010)

You got so many great goodies!!!

Do they only have Warehouse Sales in Canada?

Thanks for posting!


----------



## StarrySim (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for posting!  I love to see everyone's haul from the warehouse sale.  I'll be posting mine soon.

Those eyelashes looked so scary to me!  Like a guy's arm hair or something! lol  I picked up a few lashes as well, but the more subdued ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also picked up Crosswires, I've been wanting it for a while.


----------



## Junkie (Sep 12, 2010)

LittleMaryJane:

Come! You're only in Michigan! They have them about 4 times a year - March, June, Sept and Dec. Get a passport and make a roadtrip/vacation out of it!

Icecaramellatte:

Thanks! I've been wanting Pink Grapefruit since I saw it in someone's FOTD. SDN is mineralized, which I don't exactly like, but I figured it would be nice to have in my kit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If it doesn't work for me, it'll work for someone else! The Style Black stuff just blew me away! I'm so happy I got my Blackfire - its one of my fave lipglasses.

gemmel06:

Wooooo! We'll have to go again! Saturday bright and early! Take a cab from Islington/Kipling with me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hahaha. 40% off MUFE! I really can't wait! Oh, and I'll give you a sample of Electric Coral if ya want one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pennybeau:

No, they have them in Long Island, NY too! However, CCO's have a lot of the same items - the sale is just a larger version of it. 

StarrySim:

Lmao! The lashes comment! Ahahahaha! Yeah they're kinda over the top - I chose them for more clubbing/crazy looks. I have a lot of lashes already and didnt think it would be worth it to buy a crapload more that I always just end up swapping. I loved your haul! Was that Coral Crepe I saw in it!?


----------



## karester (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice haul! I'd love to go to a warehouse sale.  I'd love to find Pink Grapefruit as well.


----------



## imthebeesknees (Sep 14, 2010)

Sooo awesome!!


----------



## lushious_lips (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice haul.


----------



## p3chiu (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice haul, i wish i got the mini Fix+ ....would have been nice for traveling!


----------



## sss215 (Sep 21, 2010)

Where can I find the mini fix+??
only at warehouse sales?


----------



## ricaaa (Sep 21, 2010)

You did well girl!  I'm so sad that my shades in the Face & Body ran out.  Damn those reseller.  And I really need to look carefully next time because I totally miss the MAC brush rolls!!!  I have one but that's just not enough, and it's only $6, WTH?  Oh well!!!  It's funny that I swapped with both you and Gemmel when both of you went together.  I should have worked a better plan out, but I'm glad the swap did happen~!  Have fun at your gig =).

x
Rica


----------



## nychick1384 (Sep 21, 2010)

I would love to go to a Warehouse Sale! You lucky duck you


----------

